# RFC: remove USE flag ldap from desktop profile

## toralf

IMO it is the choice of  user to opt in LDAP, not to opt out it.

I'm convinced that the majority of Gentoo users does not need it per default.

Before I file  bug I'm interested in comments and concerns.

----------

## mv

++

However, unfortunately acrobat reader will refuse to make annotations if ldap is not available - this is really a nuisance.

----------

## toralf

filed 505290

----------

